# Are you ready for the nipple bra?



## Karren (Aug 9, 2010)

Billed by its creator as a new, innovative design in women's undergarments meant to promote the health and humanity of women everywhere, the nipple bra features two small cups that encapsulate the nipples. When worn, the bra creates the appearance of erect nipples.

GoKunming Mobile


----------



## sooperficial (Aug 9, 2010)

H-E-double hockey sticks NO!


----------



## Karren (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe I should combine this post with the dressing sexier when ovulating post? Lol. Notice it was designed by a 63 year old guy?


----------



## Andi (Aug 9, 2010)

IÂ´m far from being a prude, but I absolutely hate nipples on display. On me and everyone else.

A big ew to this bra!


----------



## magosienne (Aug 9, 2010)

Eww ! Big no to this horrid bra !


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 9, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 10, 2010)

I bet the only people that buy this bra are men.


----------



## Aib2iy5j (Aug 10, 2010)

nope


----------



## Karren (Aug 10, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bet the only people that buy this bra are men. Yeah but only for health reasons!! Lol. Wonder how much they cost?


----------



## rose white (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! All I can say is no, I'm not ready for the nipple bra!! And I never will be!


----------



## steftoday (Sep 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bet the only people that buy this bra are men. nope. I'd pass on this one too!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I wear a bra to cover my nipples not show them off.


----------



## Darla (Sep 5, 2010)

that is really odd


----------



## divadoll (Sep 6, 2010)

WTF! If I want my nipples to show, I just won't wear a bra. Why would anyone want to wear that? Why would anyone think this is something women would want??


----------



## costablu (Sep 6, 2010)

That's weird. The whole point of wearing a bra for me is to prevent my nipples from showing....I always wear at least a lightly padded bra. Not sure how it prevents "health and humanity"? Lol.

Also, that bra just looks really dirty.


----------



## katsihtiselly (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh, how sick! I Absolutely no.And i believe most of ladies will not.


----------



## 808 (Sep 13, 2010)

thats so hot. i would play with them


----------



## IXina (Sep 13, 2010)

me too


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 19, 2010)

umm doesnt this defeat part of the purpose?


----------



## alm1217 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ummmm...not a product for me!


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 19, 2010)

I know Hanes has a "concealing petals" bra that has something built in to make sure your nipples don't show. I imagine other companies have a similar product.

This man is very out of tune with what the market wants!


----------



## Tyari (Sep 20, 2010)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! I already have that issue and I'm trying to find something to fix it not celebrate it!! WTF???


----------



## loueasy (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh dear, Can you imagine wearing that! the bloke thinking wow and then he sees that bra!

Besides you'll be able to tell your wearing a bra and normally you cant see any nipple poking with a bra on, and your looking permenetly cold.

I find it hard enough to get a man to talk to your face let alone make it 10 times worse


----------



## katana (Sep 22, 2010)

What a creepy old man to make somthing like that, EEW, No way can I see anyone wearing such a thing.


----------

